# nukes?? Are you stockpiling more ammo?



## armed_preacher (Nov 5, 2008)

Iran will have nukes soon. Israel will attack Iran before that happens. What will US and others do. I've heard some conservative commentators say that this will lead to WWIII.

Question...
Are you planning on stockpiling even more ammo? Will the shortage get even worse?


----------



## Ralston (Sep 13, 2009)

EMP Keep a real good supply !


----------



## funkypunk97 (Aug 2, 2007)

armed_preacher said:


> Iran will have nukes soon. Israel will attack Iran before that happens. What will US and others do. I've heard some conservative commentators say that this will lead to WWIII.
> 
> Question...
> Are you planning on stockpiling even more ammo? Will the shortage get even worse?


I hope people don't start stockpiling. Its hard enough to get now. I'm not rich enough to stock pile anything. I can generally only afford to buy a couple boxes at a time so its a moot point for me.


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

I pretty much stockpile ammo all the time. I was doing it way before this crap happened though. People used to call me nuts but now I'm just a forward thinker I guess. It has nothing to do with current events. It's more a if I buy by the case what price will you give me thing. Plus I reload so I see a good price on components I will dump some money. 

Man, if hell breaks loose over there and it turns into WWIII. There's nothing this old man is going to be able to do about it. I'm a pretty good shot but if it's big stuff getting lobbed over our heads I don't think there's anything here that will be of much help...lol
I don't see an invasion or crap like that happening here anyway. 

With the ammo problems it's pretty hard to buy in bulk from most people. Gun shows you might find a deal still...Maybe.

But for me it's same old same old. Most the by the case ammo I get is rifle ammo. I load for all my pistols so a couple boxes of HP nopw and then to replace the older ones is all I need for that.


----------



## bent21606 (Sep 21, 2009)

i have bin buying up a little but not like some people i know. i spent 95 on ammo today


----------



## gungho84 (Sep 25, 2009)

The way I'm planning on handling this is after I get my handgun (hopefully Monday now, I wasn't able to get all of my check Friday) is to buy a box for practice, buy a box for storage. 1 and 1. Definitely might change once I figure it all out and test the different ammo through my gun though.


----------



## dondavis3 (Aug 2, 2009)

Some

:smt1099


----------



## nailer (Apr 26, 2009)

I always have plenty of ammo on hand without overstocking.


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

What can be considered over stocking though?


----------



## unpecador (May 9, 2008)

DevilsJohnson said:


> What can be considered over stocking though?


Good point!

Could be any amount imaginable.

This thread is pointless.


----------



## dpdtc (Sep 23, 2009)

Well I have been buying it weekly couple boxes at a time. Now I have about 1000 rounds but using 600-700 this weekend in a training class with Brian Hoffner here in Houston. Now I need to go out and stock up some more. I usually will shoot 150-200 rounds when I go to the range so as to not waste $17 on a lane just to shoot 50 rounds in 10 minutes. I will at some point in the near future have a couple thousand rounds at the house. Now I am also going to have to buy some more PD ammo for my Sig 229 SAS Gen II .40 I am getting Friday.


----------



## Sonny Boy (Sep 20, 2009)

I have full faith in our government. I keep only 1 round in my only pistol at a time, like Barney Fife. When I need protection I am sure our fearless leader will make sure to protect me! :gib:


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

Sonny Boy said:


> I have full faith in our govenrment. I Keep only 1 round in my only pistol at a time, like Barney Fife. When I need protection I am sure our fearless leader will make sure to protect me! :gib:


heehee..That's pretty funny:smt082


----------



## dosborn (Apr 17, 2009)

I like to keep at leaset 1000 on hand of each caliber (9,40,45). Right now I have more because it has been available. I think I have about 6000-7000 just in 22LR.

I am not doing this to prepare for a war though. I want to make sure I have enough around incase we have trouble buying it again or the price goe sky higher. Man I need to start reloading.


----------



## SIGness (Oct 14, 2009)

I've got about 1,200 rounds of .40 S&W, about 1,000 9mm luger. All Wally World brand Federal and Blazer Brass. And a couple hundred Blazer Aluminum. Wally's always has .40 in stock in my area, so I've laid off buying anymore of that lately. However if I see some 9mm on the shelf I'll pull my 6 box quota. Until I see it plain off a bit, that how I'll continue my quest. But if I run below 1,000 handloads included I'll be back on the hunt. I consider it more of having what I need when I need it as to hording. Heh... I know of guys with well over 10k rounds, still seeking more. OCD at its best!

Plus I've got about 2,000 in each of handloads. I don't consider myself a hoarder. I usually don't keep much more than a case of each factory ammo. The extra's just came about from a trade or 2. And the handloads, I'm pretty stocked up for now, but it's not uncommon for me to spend some 500+ down range once a week.

I also have between 200-250 rounds of Speer Gold Dots for each caliber.


----------



## wheelgunnerfla (Oct 21, 2009)

I've got all I'll ever need.


----------



## gilfo (Dec 5, 2007)

This "the sky is falling" way of thinking is why there is no ammo on the shelves now and why the prices are so expensive. Having 1000's of rounds of this and that is useless if the shtf you will probably be dead vefore you get thru 300 rds.


----------



## dosborn (Apr 17, 2009)

gilfo said:


> This "the sky is falling" way of thinking is why there is no ammo on the shelves now and why the prices are so expensive. Having 1000's of rounds of this and that is useless if the shtf you will probably be dead vefore you get thru 300 rds.


I think you misunderstood. If laws change, price goes higher, ect is why we have 1000 of this and that.

If I was stockpiling for shtf, it would all be HP not range ammo.


----------



## jimmy (Feb 3, 2009)

armed_preacher said:


> Iran will have nukes soon. Israel will attack Iran before that happens. What will US and others do. I've heard some conservative commentators say that this will lead to WWIII.
> 
> Question...
> Are you planning on stockpiling even more ammo? Will the shortage get even worse?


Guys are we stretching it in here..Is this another rumor spreading to hike the price of ammo up again..I have recently seen on gun broker ammo auctions going for 5 days with ZERO bidders..Ammo is becoming availale locally..If a WWII happens I would like to stock on food, water and my medication.


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

gilfo said:


> This "the sky is falling" way of thinking is why there is no ammo on the shelves now and why the prices are so expensive. Having 1000's of rounds of this and that is useless if the shtf you will probably be dead vefore you get thru 300 rds.


I think it was more of a holy cow Obama is going to take em we need to get out there before he does. So the gun guys all started stocking up and a *LOT* Add the *huge* group that never owned a weapon that went out and got them for investments or because they wanted to have one before they were banned. The added load on ammo makers was really big. Also there was a temp stoppage of imported ammo and that made the load on domestic stuff more again.

But imported stuff started showing up and the American guys started to catch up so supply seems a lot better now. I've seen rifle ammo everywhere and the prices have gone down some. I remember the guys that I seen taking advantage and I will make it a point to not spend money with them. Supply and demand is one thing. But there were some people that it was just ridiculous.

It's still not like it was..But it's a little better. And somehow I don't think the sky will fall and the commies wont invade....


----------

